# Wet rawhide



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

You know when rawhide gets wet and soft and...gross? Well, is it less safe for a dog to chew on that? Last night my mastiff was chewing on a rawhhide that was left in the rain, and it was soft and gummy. He swallowed it whole! I tried to grab it from him but, lets face it, he was too fast for me. 

He ended up regurgitating it and I took it from him and threw it away. I am not going to let him chew on these rawhides in this condition, but I wondered if the softness made them MORE unsafe than normal? I never seen this question asked, at least not lately?

Thanks!


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm not sure either, but my little shih-poo does that. I used to buy the rawhides on occasion. She would chew on it for about and hour or two ,by then it was very soggy and gross. Then she would swallow it !!! Of course a few hours later she would puke. She has done this about 3-4 times and i stopped buying the raw hides. But my other dog does not do that .


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

I would never feed any dog any rawhide product. I just look at the label and see made in China and that's your first warning. Lots of good info on the net about the dangers of rawhide. My local Mom and Pop dog food store does not sell ANYTHING made with rawhide anymore . 

http://www.boxerrescue.com/rawhide_warning.htm


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

> I would never feed any dog any rawhide product


+1 but not just for the bad ingredients, you should be happy your dog didn't need to be rushed to the emergency room. Rawhide swells in the intestines/stomach and can be fatal if you don't notice and get them in to the vet for surgery right away.


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

I feed my dogs rawhides, but they are watched the whole time. I take them away when I see them get flimsy. They are good for their teeth. My dogs don't have any tarter buildup. But like I said earlier when they get flimsy, then you should take them away.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Bully sticks are just as good for teeth, have more nutritional value, and don't swell up when ingested.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

..i don't feed my Dog rawhides anymore, due to them being unsafe...but i know on several ocassions she would purposely drop them in her water dish....she does this with her Kong sometimes to..not sure why.


----------



## Lil Red Express (Jan 18, 2009)

Your much better off feeding raw bones and or bully sticks for their teeth 



LeRoymydog said:


> They are good for their teeth. My dogs don't have any tarter buildup.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Why aren't bully sticks a problem? I freak every time Poca bites off a piece larger than a quarter. Am I worrying for nothing?


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Because bully sticks don't swell up.


----------



## boon4376 (May 18, 2009)

DIRTY PAW said:


> I'm not sure either, but my little shih-poo does that. I used to buy the rawhides on occasion. She would chew on it for about and hour or two ,by then it was very soggy and gross. Then she would swallow it !!! Of course a few hours later she would puke. She has done this about 3-4 times and i stopped buying the raw hides. But my other dog does not do that .


I would try buying ones that are more highly compressed... Mine are so compressed that after a few hours my dog will only manage to get a small portion soggy, and then he tries to tare it away from the stiff portion, keeps him happy for hours... & since he can only get small sections soft, he cant swallow the whole thing.. Whats bad about the ingredients? Its just cow hide.

The softer loosely wrapped ones dont last nearly as long

And by compressed i *dont *mean these things blender molded things









I am talking about these: Like normal wrapped rawhide, just a LOT stiffer, mine arnt this dark tho


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

That looks like a bully stick..but still, if its rawhide, compressed or not, it can swell up if they accidentally bite off a piece, I guess I just prefer to be safe, not sorry.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Pepper said:


> Because bully sticks don't swell up.


Thanks - makes sense.


----------



## chrisn6104 (Jun 8, 2009)

Lil Red Express said:


> I would never feed any dog any rawhide product.


Same here. Give them raw beef back rib bone if you want to give your dog something long lasting to chew on.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Don't rawhides also go through a lot of processing and have chemicals all over them? I'd never feed rawhide to Trent, but I think I heard it was just plain bad for their digestion.


----------

